# Logistik site down?



## navymich (18 Mar 2008)

I'm trying to order some new uniforms from home and I can't get on the Logistik site.  The connection times out.  Anyone else having this problem?  I've sent a PM to armyvern to see if she's heard anything, but thought I'd put this out there too.


----------



## geo (18 Mar 2008)

Site is working fine for me.

Try again  

http://www.logistikunicorp.com/


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Mar 2008)

It works for me.(I can access the site, but I can't do much more, I'm not a CF member yet)


----------



## Yrys (18 Mar 2008)

The site is working almost fine for me. I had to wait a minute for the main page to download.
For the rest, I'm a civilian...


----------



## navymich (18 Mar 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Site is working fine for me.
> 
> Try again



Works for me now.  I gave up trying after awhile, but they must have got it sorted out.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## armyvern (19 Mar 2008)

airmich said:
			
		

> I'm trying to order some new uniforms from home and I can't get on the Logistik site.  The connection times out.  Anyone else having this problem?  I've sent a PM to armyvern to see if she's heard anything, but thought I'd put this out there too.



Sorry Mich, I've been offline for a couple days (intermittant couple of weeks actually) due to circumstances around these parts. Site is also working fine for me as I see you've since discovered anyway.


----------



## Bintheredunthat (28 Mar 2008)

Well since this is as far as I can see, this is the most recent topic on Logistik website - figured I'd try this question here.

Couldn't come up with an answer in the FAQ - sorry if it's right there in front of me.....it's late.

Can anyone tell me when your max allotment of each item is reset?  Just trying to make the best of it since I'm a "sock guy" and end FY is days away.

Thanks for any info, 

Bin


----------



## armyvern (28 Mar 2008)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> Well since this is as far as I can see, this is the most recent topic on Logistik website - figured I'd try this question here.
> 
> Couldn't come up with an answer in the FAQ - sorry if it's right there in front of me.....it's late.
> 
> ...



01 Apr; your points allocation will also be maxed up again on this date (whatever be your max 200/400 etc [if you are in a 400 point Unit or posn -- you'd know it!!]) and added to 1/2 of the points that remain on your account at midnight. You can accumulate 50% of your remaining points forward to the next FY until your reach a total of 400 points. It's a FY thing.

For example: You belong to a Unit that is entitled to 200 points/year.

At 31 Mar 2359hrs, you have 120 points remaining on your account allocation.

Therefore at 0001hrs 01 Apr, you have:
60 points (50% of what remained); plus
200 points for your annual max allocation; =
260 points to play with this upcoming FY.

Account will max out at the 400 point level after a couple years of you doing this rather than "spending" those points on items.


----------

